# Newbee



## Guzzibee (Feb 26, 2017)

My bee mentor suggested I join. I Live in Meteor Wisconsin. This will be my 3rd year of beekeeping. I suspect that I might gain a few tips from the group.

Thanks,


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome to our sweet world! :applause: Much here to be learned.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome ! This forum has helped me a lot


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source. You're guaranteed to pick up a lot of good info from the site.


----------

